# جني



## Haroon

مرحبًا:
 النص:  وكم للذكر من فوائد مغدقة وثمار يانعة و*جنّي* لذيذ وأكل دائم وخير مستقر
السؤال: ما معنى *جنّي* وما مفردها ولماذا هي مذكر؟
شكرًا جزيلاً​


----------



## Noura1987

يقال: جنَى احمد الثمارمن الشجره بمعنى قطفها
وجنى هنا فعل
ويقال ايضا : جنى الرجل ثمرة تعبه، بمعنى حصل على مبتغاه






الجني هو لب الثمره ويقال هو كل مايجنى من الشجر او العسل
وهي اسم، لا اعرف مفردها ولكن ربما جنَاه.
وقرأت في المعجم: أتانا زيد بجناةٍ طيبه




والمقصود في النص
جني لذيذ
بمعنى ان للذكر ثمره وفائده تستشعرها وتستلذ بها وتحصل عليها بذكرك لله.


----------

